# Remote Debugging



## lernen.2007 (24. Juli 2006)

Ich will mit JBOSS debuggen. Als JBOSS Argumente habe ich folgendes:

set JAVA_OPTS=-Xdebug -Xrunjdwp:transport=dt_socket,address=8787,server=y,suspend=n %JAVA_OPTS%

und in eclipse trage ich Port-Nummer:8787 ein. Aber jedesmal bekomme ich folgende Fehler:
Failed to connect to remote VM. Connection refused.

Was kann Fehler hier sein?

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Läuft der zu Debuggende Java Prozess auf der selben Maschine? Wenn nein musst du natürlich auch noch den passenden Servernamen angeben. Ein weiteres Problem könnte ine zu restriktiv Konfigurierte Desktopfirewall sein.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...emote-debuggen.html?highlight=Remote+Debuggen

Gruß Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. Juli 2006)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Läuft der zu Debuggende Java Prozess auf der selben Maschine? Wenn nein musst du natürlich auch noch den passenden Servernamen angeben. Ein weiteres Problem könnte ine zu restriktiv Konfigurierte Desktopfirewall sein.
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...emote-debuggen.html?highlight=Remote+Debuggen
> ...


 
Ja es läuft auf der selben Maschine. Die Argumente trage ich unter run.bat. Ich habe nur Windows-Firewall aber mehr nicht. 
Danke


----------



## Romsl (24. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hält dein JBoss nach dem Start an und hört auf den eingestellten Port oder fährt dieser komplett hoch?

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

was mich wundert, wenn ich unter windows command prompt folgende Befehl eintippe: netstat -a. Dann zeigt er mir den Port und als Status abhören an. Es funktioniert doch oder?


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe heute noch was rausgefunden: Ich starte JBOSS und tippe netstat -a dann sehe ich Port 8787 auf Status hören. In Eclipse drücke ich auf debug, dann sehe ich in Eclipse beim Progress launching und es tut nichts. Ich tippe nocheinmal netstat -a und was sehe ich:

TCP 4237 localhost:8787 HERGESTELLT
TCP 8787 localhost:4237 HERGESTELLT.

Aber wenn ich in dann in ECLIPSE nocheinmal auf Debug drücke dann bekomme ich immer noch gleiche Fehlermeldung.Warum? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Hast du schon mal versucht eine beliebige andere Java Anwendung mit eingeschaltetem Remote-Debugging  zu debuggen?

Gruß Tom


----------

